# Popbuying has good cubes?



## jiknm (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey guys its Jiknm.I was wondering if the website http://www.popbuying.com had any good cubes.They seem to have a large variety but is the quality good?Also is any of the 2x2 Eastsheen or better?Your help would be appreciated


----------



## Muesli (Nov 15, 2009)

I've heard good things.


----------



## retr0 (Nov 15, 2009)

Similar to Dealextreme and focalprice by the looks of it. I trust focalprice and I know others trust dealextreme. I'd assume trustworthiness.


----------



## Edward (Nov 15, 2009)

Anythng you find on these types of sites can be found on eBay or amazon. The difference is, eBay and amazon is usually faster shipping.

(Except for certain type A models. WTF)


----------



## Zubon (Nov 15, 2009)

Popbuying is simply a new version of dealperfect. It is quite trustworthy if you don't mind the slow shipping. If there is a problem with your order, it may be difficult to communicate with them. However, as they use paypal, if they get too many complaints they may lose their business so they usually try to respond to problems as quick as possible.

Try them, but remember that you are buying dirt cheap Chinese stuff from people barely making a profit.


----------



## Logan (Nov 15, 2009)

I bought this from them yesterday. How long should the shipping take to Minnesota?


----------



## retr0 (Nov 15, 2009)

^I'd assume, based on DX, DP and FP, it'll take 2 - 4 weeks.

Also, isn't that a modified ES so corner cutting is excellent?


----------



## Logan (Nov 15, 2009)

retr0 said:


> ^I'd assume, based on DX, DP and FP, it'll take 2 - 4 weeks.
> 
> Also, isn't that a modified ES so corner cutting is excellent?



It's a maru 2x2. It uses the same mech as eastsheen, but it has screws and springs, so yes.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15839&p=246221


----------



## Owen (Nov 15, 2009)

Funny, they call the mastermorphix the LL Rice Dumpling!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 15, 2009)

Logan said:


> retr0 said:
> 
> 
> > ^I'd assume, based on DX, DP and FP, it'll take 2 - 4 weeks.
> ...




no it's different.





Owen said:


> Funny, they call the mastermorphix the LL Rice Dumpling!



well, if you look closely it's actually quite similar. actually, taiwanese and chinese cubing forums uses that nickname frequently


----------



## Worker (Nov 15, 2009)

So dealperfect and popbuying are run by the same people, but are focalprice and dealextreme related?


----------



## Zubon (Nov 16, 2009)

Worker said:


> So dealperfect and popbuying are run by the same people, but are focalprice and dealextreme related?



I heard that dealextreme and dealperfect used to be the same company, but there was a split and they became two different shops.


----------



## panyan (Nov 16, 2009)

Edward said:


> Anythng you find on these types of sites can be found on eBay or amazon. The difference is, eBay and amazon is usually faster shipping.



and ebay and amazon are more expensive


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2009)

I just ordered from Popbuying.com, and the order receipt came up as DealPerfect. So they're most probably the same people.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 16, 2009)

the logo on popbuying is the same as on dealperfect. nuff said.


----------



## Worker (Nov 17, 2009)

My type C DIY came today! It took 2 weeks to get here and so far I love it (it's my first DIY)
oh and I've had it for 2 hours and I already set a PB with it!


----------



## Kxg (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone bought any of these?

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25264
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25262
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24706
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24562

Is it really what they say (type c, etc.)? Are they as good as they should be?


----------



## Mastersonian (Nov 24, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Anyone bought any of these?
> 
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25264
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25262
> ...



Yes. I have bought 3 type C's from them and they are hands down superior quality to more expensive cubes.


----------



## robinkwant (Nov 24, 2009)

how long does it usually take them to ship your order?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 24, 2009)

2 weeks


----------



## Steyler (Nov 24, 2009)

popbuying is really good. i ordered an eastsheen 2x2 type a v diy and a magic and they're pretty good


----------



## LNZ (Nov 26, 2009)

I ordered a black and a white 60mm mini QJ 4x4 and a screw/spring 2x2 cube from popbuying.com .

Order date was Nov 24.

I have heard that the mini QJ's are a bit stiff. But I like cubes that way. And I want to see if the reports on the screw/spring 2x2 are true or not.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 27, 2009)

my popbuying order arrived yesterday!! or ordered exactly a week ago.
their shipping is sooo fast!! (c4u, in comparison, is extremely slow)


----------



## DavidSanders (Nov 27, 2009)

Kxg said:


> Anyone bought any of these?
> 
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25264
> http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.25262
> ...



I have gotten the type C and the type A V. They are both what they say and very nice quality.
Please note that some of the type Cs are 1.5 and some are 1.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 27, 2009)

i ordered on November 9th, and I still haven't gotten my order. I don't expect anything better though, as I've never gotten anything I ordered within a month of ordering.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 27, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I have heard that the mini QJ's are a bit stiff. But I like cubes that way.



I agree! Especially with bigger cubes like 4x4x4 onwards, it makes the cube feel nice and the layers are easier to align. 

On topic:
I made an order on popbuying a while ago (yesterday maybe? I can't remember...). A white type C kit, a transparent blue Maru and a white Maru. 

Shipping from overseas to Australia is pretty fast, and we have a fast (as far I know) postal system. From China (like Mefferts or C4Y orders), it takes about 1-1.5 weeks to get here. From America (like Cubesmith orders) it takes about 2 weeks to get here. Hopefully orders from popbuying will be just as fast.


----------



## Steyler (Nov 27, 2009)

popbuying has [email protected]$$ cubes! buy from them


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 27, 2009)

aronpm said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that the mini QJ's are a bit stiff. But I like cubes that way.
> ...



i didn't know that popbuying has maru diy.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 28, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i didn't know that popbuying has maru diy.



Here's the transparent blue one and the white one

But they're 30mm across, according to the page, so I don't know if you'd consider them "DIYs" because they're small.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 28, 2009)

aronpm said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i didn't know that popbuying has maru diy.
> ...


They are adjustable, so techinically they are DIYs.


----------



## camcuber (Nov 28, 2009)

It's been 4 weeks now and my mini QJ 4x4 still hasn't came in.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 28, 2009)

aronpm said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > i didn't know that popbuying has maru diy.
> ...




those are maru minis, this is a maru diy


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 28, 2009)

Zubon said:


> Worker said:
> 
> 
> > So dealperfect and popbuying are run by the same people, but are focalprice and dealextreme related?
> ...



Dealextreme and Focalprice are unrelated, as far as I know. Dealperfect and Popbuying were once just Dealperfect, but because of complications with their paypal account, they split into Dealperfect and Popbuying.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 3, 2009)

BUMP:

Popbuying.com seems to have genuine Rubik's DIY cubes.

Can anyone confirm this?

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26508


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 3, 2009)

looks like JSK, but obviously isn't

so it means that this is the 2009 model rubik's diy


----------



## Toad (Dec 5, 2009)

Everyone's talking about the Mini QJ 4x4 from popbuying and I really want one.

Just like to confirm which is the mini qj?

Is it this one??


----------



## jiknm (Dec 5, 2009)

No its the one with thick tiles that look like foam. I think its black patch 4x4. anyway its says QJ on the tiles


----------



## Toad (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeh but that's not a *mini* QJ...



camcuber said:


> It's been 4 weeks now and my mini QJ 4x4 still hasn't came in.



^^ He seems sure it was a mini QJ he bought...

*EDIT: It's just been confirmed to me that the one I linked IS a Mini QJ so I'll be ordering it now. *


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 5, 2009)

i don't really trust websites that don't specialise in one thing (popbuying).
if you were to buy it from popbuying you might aswell use ebay but i think popbuying is still okay cos i've heard good reviews so far...

but i buy my cubes from C4U and soon i'll get some cubesmiths stickers! =D


----------



## Kian (Dec 5, 2009)

For what it's worth, I ordered 2 Maru 2x2's on Nov. 7th and received them on Nov. 22nd. They were both great, but during normal solving about a week later my brother's broke while he was solving it, and then same happened to me the next day. Not sure how much that really means but I figure I'd at least post and let you take from my experience what you will.


----------



## Tomk (Dec 20, 2009)

Does anyone know how long it takes to ship orders to the UK?


----------



## Escher (Dec 20, 2009)

Tomk said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to ship orders to the UK?



Mine arrived in roughly 14 calendar days


----------



## Tomk (Dec 20, 2009)

Escher said:


> Tomk said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how long it takes to ship orders to the UK?
> ...



Ok, thanks


----------



## powershotman (Dec 25, 2009)

hello,
anyone knows what cubes are these

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26316
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24706

er,i mean what type are they


----------



## powershotman (Dec 25, 2009)

oh, are they c4y?
coz i just saw the c4y stickers...which related to these cubes


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah. those look like cube4you's to me


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 25, 2009)

MHZ=Cube for you when buying cubes from popbuying


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 25, 2009)

MHZ=銘浩之 (Ming Hao Zherh)


the C4U DIY is called 銘浩之 in china.


----------



## powershotman (Dec 26, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> MHZ=銘浩之 (Ming Hao Zherh)
> 
> 
> the C4U DIY is called 銘浩之 in china.


very detailed answrer,thx

so far , i've knew 
DY =daiyan (big goose)
MHz = C4Y
Dare to Do = Ghost Hand [http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=287486&postcount=53]
YJ = yongjun
Fingertip Dancing= also GH i heard from another thread


somemore, my questions are
this = ??
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26818 ?

and

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.24563 
is this one the sealed TYPe A 3 or the unsealed one

thx in advance,i know i got many questions


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 26, 2009)

powershotman said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > MHZ=銘浩之 (Ming Hao Zherh)
> ...




first one is the tranparent old type a. it's been on there for a while now
the second one is the type a III-f/NEW type a III/Type a III-sp


----------



## powershotman (Dec 26, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> powershotman said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


type a III-f , f stands for ?
Type a III-sp , sp stands for 
are this the one that ppl in chinese say全封闭 （all sealed）？


i got tons of question~～


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 26, 2009)

Grrrrrrrr


----------



## powershotman (Dec 26, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Grrrrrrrr


oh, dont get mad ~~


----------



## panyan (Dec 26, 2009)

powershotman said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > powershotman said:
> ...



we need some sort of popbuying translation sticky


----------



## kprox1994 (Dec 26, 2009)

panyan said:


> powershotman said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I second that


----------



## powershotman (Dec 26, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Grrrrrrrr


now i already know the new type a means (completely sealed)...
btw, idk why c4y call them this name [Type A 3x3x3 DIY Cube(III-F)] .. F?


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 26, 2009)

I can't tell what half the cubes there are. They are all like "Brain Racker Master Challenge A". So like I know its a type a but for most of them I have no idea.


----------



## no1337cube (Dec 26, 2009)

I might be buying a pyraminx so can anyone tell me which one would be a better choice for speedcubing.
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.22357
or
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.22356
(Also if anyone knows the Shipping time approx to Singapore please tell me thanks.)


----------



## powershotman (Dec 26, 2009)

usually 14days ，
i heard 2 weeks from malaysian cuber


----------



## Crossed (Dec 26, 2009)

I've been thinking about buying some cubes on popbuying.
Could anybody help me spot out which to buy and some info on them?

2x2x3 QJ (Quality of this one?)
8-in-1 Sheet LA (Quality and is it standard size?)
4x4x4 YJ (Quality, mechanism?)
4x4x4 LL (Quality, mechanism?)
2x2 Spring/Screw LL (Quality, mechanism?)
3x3x3 MHZ (C4U brand right?)
4x4x4 Square Magic Intelligence Test Cube (black line) (Mini-QJ right?)
Diamond Style (Dont know if i want to buy this, any info on it? Quality? Worth to buy?)
1x3x3 Square (Knock-off floppy?)
Pyramid Shape Frosted Triangle (Pyraminx, quality?)
Hill Shape (Quality? worth to buy?)
14-Color Rainbow (Rainbow cube, quality?)
3x3x4 MHZ (C4U brand 3x3x4 right?)
3x3x3 Magic Intelligence Test Cube with Pouch Dare to Do (Ghost hand?)

Anything else i should consider buying?


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 26, 2009)

@Crossed - 3x3x3 MHZ = Cube4You brand, yup.

2x2 Spring/Screw LanLan is what fazrulz uses, and he says it's reallly really nice. Fast, cuts corners, no lock ups. Mechanism is a modded eastsheen.

4x4x4 Square Magic Intelligence Test Cube is a mini-QJ, if you look at the video for either of them (I looked at the white video), it say's QJ, and it has the measurements of a mini QJ. 

Hill Shape is a Jing's Pyraminx I believe, and the quality doesn't look too bad. 

3x3x4 MHZ is C4U, yes. If you don't believe, look at the picture of the stickers.

14 Color Rainbow _is_ a rainbow cube, not sure about the quality.

Pyraminx Shape Frosted triangle is a QJ Pyraminx, which are made in the same factory as Meffert's Pyraminx, and I think it's very nice quality.

The Dare-to-Do cube _is_ a ghost hand, and we all know how good Ghost Hand's are.

This is a MF8 Square-1, which is very good, quality wise.

You might want to consider a mini Type c, too.


----------



## Crossed (Dec 26, 2009)

I've got two mini type c's and a sq-1, so I think my I'll go for the stuff I've linked in my post.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Dec 26, 2009)

What a coincidence.


----------



## SlapShot (Dec 26, 2009)

Anybody else notice that PopBuying has the 2x3x3

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27089

Also, mastermorphix in different color variations

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27093
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27092
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27091
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27090


----------



## Crossed (Dec 26, 2009)

Crossed said:


> 4x4x4 YJ (Quality, mechanism?)
> 4x4x4 LL (Quality, mechanism?)



Anybody have any info on these?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 26, 2009)

Crossed said:


> Crossed said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4x4 YJ (Quality, mechanism?)
> ...



YJ: V-cube mech, pwnage outer layer, epic fail inner layer and center piece
LanLan: a higher quality verson of QJ, center doesn't break as easily i think


----------



## Crossed (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, I guess that makes sense since it's the same size as the QJ.


----------



## (X) (Dec 26, 2009)

Crossed said:


> Thanks, I guess that makes sense since it's the same size as the QJ.



You should definately consider the GH2 since it is similar to the F2 which everyone seems to love.


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 27, 2009)

this is a qj 5x5x5 right? does anybody have one of these? are they durable?


----------



## Samania (Apr 20, 2010)

...bump O-o 
do you have to sign up on the site to order off popbuying?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 20, 2010)

No.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 20, 2010)

no


EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## eliner (Apr 20, 2010)

Samania said:


> ...bump O-o
> do you have to sign up on the site to order off popbuying?



I do have.
But not a good experience when I first ordered from popbuying.com
My order two 28303 from there, it comes so quick but with some of them lost.
For me, I don't want to face this experience in my first order which have a dominency in my second and third ones.
What amazing me is that Emma(from popbuying) replied me so fast then give me the lost parts.
Anyway, I got what I want. I will still give popbuying the second chance.


----------

